# Force Fetch Table Designs



## trinitylabs (Feb 13, 2006)

Does anyone have a picture/design for a Force Fetching table? I am having issues finding one and I thought this would be quicker.

Thanks,
Tierra Robinson


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

i would also like to see this


----------



## BriarBend Kennels (Sep 25, 2009)

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=51700&highlight=Force+Fetch+Table


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

My table is 8' long, 40" wide, 30" high. The cable is 33" above the table. The hammer is optional.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

I thought bandannas were just for goldens?


----------



## Tim Fitzgerald (Jan 22, 2009)

I recently built one out of pressure treated lumber, I will try and post some pics . Pm me your email, will make things easier


----------



## robertnla (Oct 16, 2008)

I built this one out of old lumber. I can get you some exact measurements but I'd say it is 30" wide and 12 feet long.
http://picasaweb.google.com/rauthement/NothinButtLabs#5471867874086472946


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

so the hammer on the table is....for the dog that is tough as nails ? do you have a video to show that in use


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)




----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

waynenutt said:


> My table is 8' long, 40" wide, 30" high. The cable is 33" above the table. The hammer is optional.


My table is of the same design but 16 ft long. If I were building another, I'd set the height at about 18" (what ever height to place the pups ear at about waist level).

It is easier for me to control the dog reaching out or down rather than reaching up.


----------



## Hunchaser (Jun 15, 2009)

My table is 1' X 3' and is placed 1' away from the wall. The edge is even with my hip. There's a small lip around the edges so that the bumper doesn't fall. 

I like the height and small design because the dog has to concentrate on keeping still. I've found that once they are still - on there own - then the FF progresses. the height allows me to apply the right amount of pressure for the toe pinch.


----------



## kiddcline (Nov 26, 2007)

http://utahbirddogs.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4560&p=50337#p50337

Just left click the pics for full view.


----------



## Christa McCoy (Jan 29, 2010)

kiddcline said:


> http://utahbirddogs.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4560&p=50337#p50337
> 
> Just left click the pics for full view.


I like that. Saves space!


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

On the pipe / hinges how do they stay in place? Do you swing them over and then run a bolt thru a hole into the plate mounted to the wall? neat idea.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I took a four by eight sheet of plywood. Cut it longway to make two two by eights. Got two by fours and made a frame like in the pics already shown. Got square fence posts to make legs. Nailed the ply to the frame with no overhang. Bought steel pipe from the hardware store and put a 90 degree end. Ran wire through the pipe out the 90 degree elbow. I put it against the house where they couldn't jump off other side. Whole thing cost about 50 bucks 20 years ago. A friend borrowed it and never gave it back. Now he's an ex friend.


----------



## hoosierharvester (Jul 7, 2010)

thanks for posting the pics


----------



## Paul Kartes (Jun 29, 2006)

This one is mine, I took the design off of a long time local trainer and modified it a bit.



















I love this mod, whenever the line gets streched instead of a turnbuckle I just tighten with this.


----------



## GG (Jan 29, 2006)

i personally do not use a table, however the older i get the more appealing it sounds.
one of the safety issues i have with using a table is the fact the the dog's mouth is just about even with your face. Granted, not many dogs go after you, but all it takes is one to inflict permanent wrinkles. i don't want any hate mail, so i will not mention the breed of dog this trainer I'm going to tell you about specialized. this trainer i knew long ago made a table that was positioned parallel and attached to a small barn wall, in the middle of this table he has an eyelet screwed into a wall stud,( head height to the dog while standing) one end of the chain was attached to the wall eyelet and the other end to the neck of his trainee. That way, if a dog tried to bite him the chain connected to the wall prevented the animal from getting to his face. Unfortunately, i think it was a after thought because he had some serious scarring on the left side of his face. Just thought I'd mention this in case someone is interested.
GG


----------



## kiddcline (Nov 26, 2007)

Sorry to take so long to get back to you. That is exactly how it works. Swing it open and the slide the bolt through. You can use any kind of pin though. Doesn't need to bolt in.


----------



## Dan Boerboon (May 30, 2009)

I made mine out of a sheet of plywood and 2x4s. Steel pipe on each end with a cable run between. The two sections are bolted together. I can easily take it apart for winter storage or move one or both sections in the garage for winter traning.


----------

